# multimedia audio controller driver for windows 7



## jay2kdt1807 (Aug 25, 2011)

multimedia audio controller driver for windows 7. please help i upgrade my desktop in windows 7. i cant find the right driver for my multimedia audio controller. my processor is pentium 4..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

